# رسالة  مهمة  جداااااااا من المسيح ابوك



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

*






رسالة من مخلصى الصالح يسوع المسيح

 الى ابنى الحبيب

 اسمعنى اريد ان اقول لك شيئا مهما يفيدك ف حياتك معى ويقربك منى ويساعدك لتعرفنى وتدخل ف عمق معرفتى وتختبرنى وهو
 1 - اذا لم تتالم فكيف تعرف انى انا الشافى لك من كل جروح ؟
 ... 2 - اذا لم تمر بضيقة فكيف تختبرنى كمنقذ من الشدائد ومعين لك ؟
 3 - اذا لم تحزن فكيف تختبر تعزيتى وسلامى الذى اهبه لك واخرجك من حزنك وانزع عنك همك واضمد جروحك ؟
 4 - اذا لم تعترف بخطاياك فكيف تعرف انى انا الغافر لذنوبك؟
 5 - لو كنت تعرف كل شىء فكيف كنت ستسلم لى امرك وتتكل على ؟
 6 - لو لم يكن لديك مشاكل فكيف كنت ستتكل على وتلتجا الى وتستغيث بى لاخرجك من مشكلتك ؟
 7 - لو لم تجتاز النار فكيف ستتنقى وتغسل من وسخ الخطية ؟
 8 - لو كانت لديك كل القوة فكيف كنت ستتعلم ان تلتجىء الى واكون حصنك ولجاك وقوتك وعون لك ؟
 9 - لو لم اوبخك فكيف ستعرف انى احبك واريدك تخلص وترجع الى ؟
 هل تريد ان تتعرف على وتقترب منى ؟
 هل لك نية وعزم وارادة ع تغيير حياتك الى ماهو احسن وتتوب ؟
 هل تريد ان تعيش معى وتحيا حياة القداسة التى بدونها لا يعاين احد الرب ؟
 هل تحبنى وتريد ان تترك اى شىء يفصلك عنى سواء كانت خطية محببة لديك ؟
 هل تريدنى ان اكون صديقك تتحدث معى واتحدث معك واكون معك واشاركك حزنك والمك وتعبك وفرحك ؟
 فاذا كنت تريد كل ذلك فلماذا تتباطىء ولم تاتى الى الى الان
 فتعال يا ابنى ولا تتوانى فانى انتظرك بكل شوق وحنين ان ترجع الى واخذك ف حضنى واقبلك
 تعال وتنعم بالمجد والخلاص الذى اعددته لك
ابوك السماوى


*​


----------



## V mary (7 يوليو 2012)

*موضوع جميل أوي شكرًا​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)

*جميل اوى يا سمير بجد
ربنا يباركك و يحافظ عليك *


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

*ميرسية لردك الجميل
دى رسالة من المسيح فعلان
ليا  وليكى  ولكل  انسان
*​


----------



## tonyturboman (7 يوليو 2012)

ادعنى فى يوم الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى
شكرا لك


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يوليو 2012)

الهي افتح عيون قلبي والمسني بيداك الشافيه
كي اتي اليك واعود الي حضنك

رساله جميله جدا
يسوع يفرحك


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *جميل اوى يا سمير بجد
> ربنا يباركك و يحافظ عليك *



*ميرسية  اختى  شقاوة*

*دى رسالة من المسيح فعلان*
* ليا  وليكى  ولكل  انسان ياريت
تذكرينى فى صلاوتك
نورتينى بجد
*​


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

tonyturboman قال:


> ادعنى فى يوم الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى
> شكرا لك


*امين امين
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك
*​


+Nevena+ قال:


> الهي افتح عيون قلبي والمسني بيداك الشافيه
> كي اتي اليك واعود الي حضنك
> 
> رساله جميله جدا
> يسوع يفرحك


*ميرسية اووووووووى
لردك الجميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك
ويحميك من كل شر
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لك يا ابوى السماوى


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

*شكر لردك الجميل حبيب يسوع
*​


----------



## aymonded (7 يوليو 2012)

من يعرف عاره يعرف كيف يطلب مجده، ومن لا يدرك حاله ويجلس مكانه بدون أن يتحرك نحو صوت الله لينال حياة ابدية يضيع في حياة الموت ويفقد رجاءه الحي، اشكرك على الموضوع يا أجمل أخ حلو، النعمة معك دائماً آمين
​


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

الرب يباركك
استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (7 يوليو 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب
النعمة معك
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 يوليو 2012)

*,**.*

رسآلة رآئعة من أبونـآ آلحنين
حتى وإحنآ بندينهـ على أخطآءنآ ومتآعبنآ هو بيوجهنآ بحبهـ آللآ محدود لينآ

*شكراً *..* ربنآ يبآركـ حيآتكـ*


*.،*
​


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

ياااااااااااااااة
قد اية ربنا حنين
علينا


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

امين امين
ربنا يكون معاك


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يوليو 2012)

رسالة جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك سمير​


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

ميرسيى رورو
ردك الجميل


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يوليو 2012)

جميل يا سمير

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

شكرسامح
لردك الجميل


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يوليو 2012)

جميييييييييل ياسمير بجد
ميرسي كتييييييييييييير
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

ميرسيى لردك الجميل مرمر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 يوليو 2012)

*أشكرك يا سمير على الموضوع الجميل دا

أحلى تقييم​*


----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أشكرك يا سمير على الموضوع الجميل دا
> 
> أحلى تقييم​*


*ميرسية لردك الاجمل
هههههههههههههههههه
اممممممممممممممممم
وانا اقولك اجمل واقوى تقييم منى*​


----------

